# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday CamperAndy
Have a nice day.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday CamperAndy action

John


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Happpy Birthday! Have a great day









David.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep,
Happy Birthday Brutha.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Best wishes on this memorable day!

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey! Whatja get for the Outback!










Have a great day!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sunny *Have a great Birthday, Camper Andy!* sunny

I really think you need to treat yourself to a nice Outback related present.
I know your Outbck would appreciate it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!























Now go and have a cold one.

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday Andy, enjoy









Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks guys. My only problem is that as a traveling man I am on the road today and will have to celebrate on my own.









I do like the idea of an Outback present. A guy can never have too many things to tinker with in the trailer.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

If you get two of the same presents for the Outback, send me one !!







HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

a big







to ya andy, sorry to hear your on the road though.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT DAY!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Belated BDAY Andy!


----------

